# Missing Simon - One Year Ago



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Simon was beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss. They will always live in our hearts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with you. Your Simon was a very handsome boy. It is easy to see why you think of him daily.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry... anniversaries are hard. I hope your memories keep him close to your heart always.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I remember you posting when you lost Simon, thinking of you on this anniversary,its so hard, they are so very special.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember when you posted about Simon. It was heartbreaking. I know you must miss him terribly.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon was a beauty. I love those ears!
I am sorry for your loss and understand completely how you feel today.
All we can do is love them and cherish them while we have the pleasure of spending our lives with them.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Simon was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Anniversaries are so hard. I know I will never forget the date when Maggie went to Rainbow Bridge. I'm sorry for your pain.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Simon was a lovely boy, and you must have many happy memories of him. Anniversaries are always tough to get through.

Run free and sleep softly Simon


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The anniversaries are so hard. I hope that you will remember all the great times and the love you shared to help heal you today. Simon was a gorgeous boy and that picture is stunning.


----------



## lillysmum (Oct 6, 2008)

lots of bigs hugs from lilly and me


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am so sorry that Simon is not with you anymore. I also remember your first posts about Simon and they were so touching. It is a blessing to hurt that much, though, as it means that you experienced a great love. Nothing can ever take that from you.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I knew your day was coming, and mine is approaching as well - I feel for you

**hugs**


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I can understand how birthdays and anniversaries of the bridge crossing continue to be difficult days. It the same in our house. 

Simon was a beautiful boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful boy. The hole will always be in your heart, but as years ago by the pain isn't as bad--but it does seem to hurt on these anniverwaries. I know--I have one today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simon*

Simon

What a beautiful boy. I know he will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and that he's playing with all of my dogs there.

I am so very sorry and anniversaries are very hard.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy Simon was, you must miss him so much. 


3goldens, my thoughts are with you on the anniversary of Hunter's going to the bridge.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Simon was. I know that anniversaries are very difficult. I am very sorry.....


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Simon was! I know he is always watching over you and waiting for the day that you will all be together again. And I know he was there to greet our Rusty this past Monday and be his friend.


----------

